# Greeting DFWAPC



## fiftyfiveg (May 11, 2009)

This is my first post here and I would like to say hi to all DFWAPC. I'm from Garland, Texas. I'm very new to this aquarium subject and plants aquarium interest me. I have an Oceanic 140G 48x24x29 tank with two holes on left and right bottom corner, two Eheim 2260 canister filters, and 4x54w Glo 67K. I would like to start out low tech approach. I currently have sand pool filter from Leslie. Are these plants be ok with my setup? Christmast moss, Flame moss, Star moss, Philippine Jave fern, and Hairy Glass.


----------



## goby1 (Mar 4, 2009)

the mosses and fern will do fine as they are low light and non rooted just DON'T bury the java it will rot. the hair gras is a high ligght plant so i would wait on it. try some anubias they are low light and non planted( the dont get buried either) hope this helps also dont run carbon in your filter as it will remove fertilizers and such the plants need


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome! Nice to meet you! I echo what goby1 said about your plant choices. I'm interested that you listed star moss. What I have seen listed as star moss is not an aquatic plant. What Aquatic Magic sells will die underwater eventually. Do you have something different? Can you post a px?


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to APCDFW. I'm in Garland also. Glad you found our forum!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey! Welcome, FiftyFiveG!

First things first: Now is your brief moment of opportunity! An opportunity to run for your life or stay with us and get hooked for life.

Our next meeting is very soon. Make up your mind quickly!


--Nikolay


----------



## fiftyfiveg (May 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!! 

Tex Gal...Sorry I dont have any other source beside aqmagic and after reading your post, I did not order them.

Niko..I wish I could attend the meeting but I have to work this weekend. May be next meeting.


----------

